

Devver: Closing up shop - raganwald
http://devver.net/blog/2010/04/closing-up-shop/

======
tbrooks
I hate to see another TechStars company fold. I was pulling for you.

------
sgrove
I had a chance to meet the devver guys, both very engaging and intelligent
people. I know shutting down devver has to be incredibly painful, but I'm sure
they'll put the lessons learned to great use in the near future.

All the best to both of you guys.

------
rantfoil
Wow, this is an awesome service I wish I knew about previously.

Are there open source alternatives? Our full suite can take considerable time
to run, and it would be amazing to reduce that time.

